# Duel PB-1000'S OR PB-12NSD?



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

A little about my scenario, my room is 18'x15'x9', ill be placing the sub or subs under my entertainment center. My listening position from were the sub will be placed is around 8' away. I'm not sure which way to go. I'll be using this sub mainly for watching movies and playing games. I won't be listening to this thing very loud, I just want a clean, clear sound. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Your room is 2,430 cu.ft. I'd go dual PB-1000s.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

So u think that's the better route? I'm fairly new to all this so could u maybe explain why?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Dual PB-1000s will give you comparable extension to the PB12-NSD (18-19Hz), plenty of output, plenty of headroom *and* smoother FR across the listening positions vs. a single sub.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Got ya, thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok the wife has cracked the whip! Lol she's given me a limit of no more than $800 dollars and told me I'm lucky she's letting me spend that much because that's ridiculous for one speaker!  so I'm down to my two original options the PB 12NSD OR the PSA XV15? Any thoughts are opinions?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There are some deals in the classified speakers/ subwoofers forum. One that cost 1200+ for sale now 450 shipped I think. Check that review out could be a great deal for you.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks ill check it out


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, seen what you where talking about. Seems like a nice sub, I'm leaning more towards a ported sub. I need a sub that does more movie than music. If I were doing music more that would probably work. Thanks for the heads up thou its appreciated. Also my room dimensions are 18x15x9 plus opens up into a formal dinning room and kitchen.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... I'm down to my two original options the PB 12NSD OR the PSA XV15? Any thoughts are opinions?


PSA XV15, no question. More overall output and comparable - if not slightly better - extension than the PB12-NSD.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's what I was wondering which dug deeper I wasn't quite sure


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Some things to consider;

PSA XV15 $800 Free Shipping
Port on Back ( will need to be placed away from wall )
Downward facing woofer (need to ensure you have something under it to prevent sub walking)
21Hz-200Hz

SVS PB 12NSD $769 Free Shipping
Port on Front ( greater flexibility on placement)
Front facing woofer
18Hz-150Hz

I dont own either just some info to consider. Although I am looking into purchasing SVS PB 12NSD or a pair as an upgrade for my room.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> Some things to consider;
> 
> PSA XV15 $800 Free Shipping
> Port on Back ( will need to be placed away from wall )
> ...


You know I've been thinking about that a lot. And in my situation it does make a lot more since beings I only have one option for placement. Thanks 
P.s. good luck with your purchase so far for me its been a rollercoaster ride


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I own the XV-15 and it is amazing. You won't have to worry about "sub walking" just because it's down firing. It comes with rubber feet or for $50 more you can get the original base plate with it - that's the version I have. 

It is a better overall value than the PB12. More output and digs deeper for only $30 more.

As far as placement goes - I have mine in the front right corner of the room with the port about 6 or so inches from the wall and have had zero issues. My basement is about 2400 cubic feet and it pounds the place with little effort. I can't say enough good things about the XV-15 and the guys over at PSA.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

TheLaw612 said:


> I own the XV-15 and it is amazing. You won't have to worry about "sub walking" just because it's down firing. It comes with rubber feet or for $50 more you can get the original base plate with it - that's the version I have.
> 
> It is a better overall value than the PB12. More output and digs deeper for only $30 more.
> 
> As far as placement goes - I have mine in the front right corner of the room with the port about 6 or so inches from the wall and have had zero issues. My basement is about 2400 cubic feet and it pounds the place with little effort. I can't say enough good things about the XV-15 and the guys over at PSA.


Thanks for the info, my main problem is I have only one place I can put a sub its under my entertainment center. Which means which ever sub I get I'm gonna have to lay it on its side.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think laying it on its side will make a difference. 

If you can make it fit, the XV15 would have more output. It is also available in a number of hardwood finishes.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

raynist said:


> I don't think laying it on its side will make a difference.
> 
> If you can make it fit, the XV15 would have more output. It is also available in a number of hardwood finishes.


I placed my order thus morning for a XV15. 
Now its just to wait for it to come in, they are on back order right now.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I just saw the post that they are on back order, I hate waiting too. I am impatiently waiting for dual PSA Triax's!

Not really impatiently waiting, but I really am excited to get them. 

You made a great choice. Really, both companies are outstanding. I have products from SVS and PSA.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

raynist said:


> I just saw the post that they are on back order, I hate waiting too. I am impatiently waiting for dual PSA Triax's!
> 
> Not really impatiently waiting, but I really am excited to get them.
> 
> You made a great choice. Really, both companies are outstanding. I have products from SVS and PSA.


Dual Triax's!!!!! Wow that will be awesome. I would like to have one  congrats!!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. 

They will be replacing 3 PSA XV15's (these will be traded in), 2 SVS PB12+/2's (will be moved to the living room) and a SVS PB12+ which is being sold.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

raynist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They will be replacing 3 PSA XV15's (these will be traded in), 2 SVS PB12+/2's (will be moved to the living room) and a SVS PB12+ which is being sold.


Ok that makes more since. Your replacing all of your other subs, I thought u were adding the triax's with these.


----------

